# MxM MxF Nsfw Rp



## WolfsPlague (Jun 19, 2018)

Looking for either anthro or human with an anthro rp, this will be with ocs so if you were worried about us having a romantic relationship worry no longer! A platonic relationship between us is fine.

Currently I'm intrested in doing a Milf or Dilf type of rp,Both characters would be of age. This type of rp isn't necessary though and I do have other ideas in mind.

My only kink limits are watersports, scat,vore, and diaper play besides those I am very open minded.

This will be either here in Dms or or on Discord.  Dm me if interested


----------



## VeilanK (Jan 11, 2019)

Don't know if I'm too late or so, but I am interested if you're still around!


----------



## SoFloJojo (Jan 12, 2019)

The idea of older characters seems pretty interesting, if you're still looking I'm interested.


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

are you interested in demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro ?


----------



## HelixTGFA (Mar 1, 2019)

shoot me a message if you're still looking


----------

